# Abschlusswiderstaende fuer Modbus (RS485)



## senmeis (4 Mai 2011)

Servus,

Abschlusswiderstand nach dem Modbus Standard:





> Line termination may be a 150 ohms value ( 0.5 W ) resistor.


​

Aber manche Geräte bieten einen Abschlusswiderstand von 220 Ohm an. Gibt's Probleme mit 220 Ohm?

Ciao
Owen


----------



## uncle_tom (4 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bzgl. des Ohm-Wertes des bzw. der Abschlusswiderstände streiten sich die Geister.

Siemens gibt z.B. im Handbuch zum CP341 einen Wert von 330 Ohm an.

Beim Googeln hab ich z.B. das gefunden:



> *DC-Terminierung*                               Den Abschluß mit einem 120 Ohm Widerstand bezeichnet man  als DC-TERMINIERUNG. Er zieht jedoch eine beträchtliche Leistung aus  der Schnittstelle. Will man diese verringern, so kann man auf Kosten der  Dämpfunsqualität den Widerstandswert erhöhen. Wir empfehlen dazu einen  Wert von 240 Ohm; Abschlußwiderstände >330 Ohm sind - entgegen  anderen Behauptungen - praktisch wirkungslos.


Manche Hersteller geben den Abschlusswiderstand auch anhand der Busleitungslänge an



> Richtgröße:
> Kabellänge der RS485 ca. 1200 m ca. 110 Ohm
> Kabellänge der RS485 ca. 600 m ca. 220 Ohm
> Kabellänge der RS485 ca. 300 m ca. 330 Ohm


----------



## eYe (4 Mai 2011)

Interessant!

Ich habe bisher immer mit 120 Ohm abgeschlossen und auch nie anderes in einer Beschreibung gelesen. Bisher hat es immer funktioniert, egal ob 5m Buslänger oder 900m...


----------



## Markus Rupp (5 Mai 2011)

!!!KORRIGIERTE FORM!!!

kurz zur Erläuterung zum Thema Abschlusswiderstand.

Es wird immer mit 350Ohm begonnen, jede verdoppelung der Strecke veringert sich der Widerstand proportional um ca. 45%.

Ziel ist es am Leitungsende eine Leistung von 500mW aufzubauen.

Diese ist nötig um das Echo (Echos tretten durch die nicht galvanische Trennung am Gerät sowie interne Toleranzen der Elektronik auf) zu ersticken. wer also unsicher ist, kann gerne via Oszi an der Anlage rummessen. 
Das A(TxD oder auch D)-Signal muß ebend auf B(RxD oder auch /D)-gezogen werden um eine optimale Spannungsdifferenz zwischen den Potenzialen zu erreichen (wenn man sich eine RS485-Leitung mal am Oszi ansieht kommt man schnell aufs stichwort "clipping", je geringer die Potenzialdifferenz desto Sinus-Förmiger die Kommunikation, desto schlechter das Signal, je rechteckiger die Spannung desto besser das Signal, desto besser die Kommunikation), in diesem Zuge werden aber Echos produziert, um dieses Auszuschalten (quasi als Schalldämpfer) wird via Übergangswiderstand (Abschlusswiderstand) am Leitungsende die Spannung durch Lasterzeugung wieder normiert.

Aber Vorsicht:

Falsch dimensionierte Widerstände können von schlechter Kommunikation bis zu defekten an der Schnittstelle reichen. (Wenn letzteres auch selten ist)


----------



## Solaris (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo Rupp,

du meinst bestimmt 350 Ohm ?


----------



## Markus Rupp (6 Mai 2011)

ups ;-) ja natülich, hast recht

man verzeihe mir *grins*


----------



## erdmann (23 Mai 2011)

*Abschlusswiderstand*

Hallo,

der beste Busabschluss auch für Modbus ist der Abschluss, wie er beim 
Profibus gemacht ist.
Beidseitig, jeweils ein Widerstand 390 von RxTx+ nach +5V, ein Widerstand
390 von RxTx- nach Gnd, ein Widerstand 220 zwischen den Leitungen.
Gibt zusammen Abschluss mit Wellenwiderstand (minimale Reflektionen) und
saubere DC- Pegel zwischen den Telegrammen.

mfg


----------



## nastymorbol (31 Mai 2011)

*Abschlusswiederstand*

Hallo Kollegen,

viele Halbwahrheiten habe ich hier gerade gelesen! Erstmal kommt es beim Busabschlusswiederstand nicht auf das verwendete Protokoll an (Profibus/Modbus/BACnet PPT) sondern auf die Physilalische Schnittstelle. In diesem Beispiel eine EIA-RS485 (auch RS-485) genannt. 

Das nächste wichtige Kriterium ist das Verwendete Kabel! Der Bussabschlusswiederstand sollte dem Wellenwiederstand der Leitung enstprechen. Falls da jetzt ein noname, ISTY rumliegt hilft eigentlich nur messen! Bei einem Ethernet oder EIB Kabel kann man von ca. 120 Ohm ausgehen (Ethernet 100 Ohm). Kabel mit definiertem Wellenwiederstand können recht teuer werden! 
Das Problem ist weiterhin, das bei falsch dimensionerten Abschlusswiederständen die Probleme überall auf der Linie auftreten können! Es kann also sein, das Adresse 3 super funzt, 4 (10cm weiter) gar nichts mehr bekommt und am Ende der Leitung wieder alles Super ist. Die ganze Sache wir noch Problematischer, falls verschiedene Leitungstypen verwendet werden. 
Des weiteren ist darauf zu achten, das immer das Verdrillte Aderpaar (soweit vorhanden) für einen Kanal genutzt wird! Das zusammenrödeln der Adern bringt gar nichts! Sollte man sich mit dem Oszi yur Baustelle begeben, dann ist der Pegel der Spannungen relativ uninterresant. Oft gehen bei den EIA-RS485 Chips die Schutzdioden durch, in dem Fall ist die Spannung nicht mehr Symetrisch, das defekte Gerät kann aber trotzdem noch laufen, dafür aber andere nicht. 
Da der EIA-485 über Flanken arbeitet, ist beim einmessen der Wiederstände darauf zu achten, das diese kein zu starkes überschwingen (Peaks) aufweisen, leichte rundungen werden tolleriert!

So, ich hoffe das wars erst einmal! Also viel Spaß mit dem Feldbus!

MfG Steve


----------



## Creativ (1 Juni 2011)

nastymorbol schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> Da der EIA-485 über Flanken arbeitet, .....!



Wo hast Du das her?   Ich würde es gerne nachlesen. Da nicht jede Bit ein Flankenwechsel bedingt, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Oder meinst Du den Startbit?
Kläre mich auf.
Danke


----------



## nastymorbol (5 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

anbei ein Link zu einer recht interessanten PDF.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...C5HBbG6gg&sig2=NJAx67XD25Xl-7sH69-UPA&cad=rja

Habe einfach ein wenig gegoogelt. Na klar wird nicht jedes Bit durch einen Flankenwechsel signalisiert, war ein wenig unklar ausgedrückt. Wenn jedoch die Flanken nicht sauber sind, wird der EIA-485 nie sauber laufen!

MfG Steve


----------

